
5 Years at the Internet Archive: The Party - g1n016399
http://ascii.textfiles.com/archives/4948
======
drallison
Congratulations Jason. Sorry that I won't be able to be there for the party.

The Internet Archive is one of the great non profit institutions and worthy of
everyone's support. To donate:
[https://archive.org/donate](https://archive.org/donate). To explore _The
Archive_ : [https://archive.org](https://archive.org).

